# Selling and Buying



## 100 AMP (May 9, 2008)

We are selling our 28ft Jayco and downsizing buying 26ft Forest River. Has anybody had any serious problems with Forest Rivers?


----------



## bald eagle (Sep 6, 2005)

Unless you have a really good reason for getting rid of the Jayco , I would never consider buying a Forest River. 2' is not really downsizing. You will upsize your problems when you get the Forest River! I used to buy and repair travel trailers and after seeing and working on Forest rivers vs other brands I finally made the decision never to buy or work on one again.Cheaply Made!!! Of all the trailers I worked, on Forest is the only brand I ever worked on where the main I Beam Frame under the trailer actually broke in half behind the axles. It was not a problem with the owner's use of the trailer but just plain real thin metal. My son-in-law bought a forest river in spite of my recommendations and he has had nothing but trouble with it. They are just cheaply made. Go online and enter "reviews on Forest reviews" and see what you get. My suggestion is to find a different brand to consider.


----------



## Daniel_Melcher (Jun 16, 2016)

I own a 35 ft Heritage Glen by Forest River for 3 yrs now and have not any problems beside very minor things ( knock on wood ) l have also heard that warranty is an issue with Forest River. Like I said So far so good with mine.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Txredfish (Oct 27, 2010)

Over 2 years ago, I purchased a FR trailer. I had about 12 issues with the trailer after purchase. All problems were fixed within 3 months and should have never left the factory. It took forever due to dealer and FR parts issues and them blaming each other. But since then no problems. I have had a TT and motorhome off and on since 1998. All are cheaply made and very poorly made out the door as quickly as possible. They just don't them as good as they used to. Be sure to do a good pre-delivery inspection. We tried but did not catch everything until we started to use. I am not sure how old is your Jayco, but at one time it was one of the best made.


----------



## cman (Apr 17, 2009)

Well, I have committed to a FR Wildwood to pick up Monday but haven't paid any money yet. Buzzkill baldeagle! 
100 AMP- have you sold the jayco? Does it have a slide and bunks?


----------

